# Muschamp



## hayseed_theology (Dec 4, 2015)

Probably headed to USCe.

Dawgs, who do we shoot for as DC?  Pruitt and Muschamp are not options.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2015)

I hope so! Don't want him on the UGA sidelines...


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2015)

UGA better break out the $$$$$ for a good DC and OC.

By the way why is Pruitt not an option


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 4, 2015)

Travis Jones from Seattle.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 4, 2015)

Kirby will make the right choice.  Besides, his footprint will  be all over the defense.  Yahoo.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 4, 2015)

nickel back said:


> UGA better break out the $$$$$ for a good DC and OC.
> 
> By the way why is Pruitt not an option



Crossways with McGarity and some other coaches. I was told that Thomas Brown, Schotty, Ekeler, and Tracy Rocker have all threatened to personally kick his tail on different occasions.  McGarity is not let him hang around.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Crossways with McGarity and some other coaches. I was told that Thomas Brown, Schotty, Ekeler, and Tracy Rocker have all threatened to personally kick his tail on different occasions.  McGarity is not let him hang around.



well alright then, even a better reason to keep him


----------



## Slingblade (Dec 4, 2015)

nickel back said:


> well alright then, even a better reason to keep him



^^^This!!


----------



## habersham hammer (Dec 4, 2015)

Muschamp has also offered Marcus Lattimore a job on the coaching staff if he comes to SC, and also pursuing Jeff Scott (co offensive coordinator) for Clemson.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2015)

nickel back said:


> UGA better break out the $$$$$ for a good DC and OC.
> 
> By the way why is Pruitt not an option



he actually wants to win


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2015)

Why on earth would anybody hire Muschamp as HC after the UF debacle?


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why on earth would anybody hire Muschamp as HC after the UF debacle?



I pray USCe does.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> I pray USCe does.






All the progress Spurrier made will go down the drain.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why on earth would anybody hire Muschamp as HC after the UF debacle?



He had some good defenses at UF, just no offense.  If he gets the right OC, USC could be tough.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2015)

Throwback said:


> he actually wants to win



Yes he does. I hope we can keep him


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 4, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Yes he does. I hope we can keep him



Pruitt wants to stay, McGarrity has a personal axe to grind with him and is pushing him away.  Pruitt called McGarrity out about the indoor practice facility and ADGM is still mad.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2015)

That's great but would be better if he had a auburn shirt on


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

If Kirby wants Pruitt I think he'll stay. May even make it a condition for taking the job. Sounds like GA needs to find a new AD while there making changes


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> If Kirby wants Pruitt I think he'll stay. May even make it a condition for taking the job. Sounds like GA needs to find a new AD while there making changes



We need a new AD most of all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2015)

I just don't  get anyone wanting Muschamp as a HC at this time. The thing he had going for him was that "Florida didn't work out but he's an excellent DC". Well, an excellent DC takes what talent he has and makes it better. As Auburn's DC, they actually were worse than when Ellis Johnson was there. 
He's out of any street cred to me, just like Kiffin was.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I just don't  get anyone wanting Muschamp as a HC at this time. The thing he had going for him was that "Florida didn't work out but he's an excellent DC". Well, an excellent DC takes what talent he has and makes it better. As Auburn's DC, they actually were worse than when Ellis Johnson was there.
> He's out of any street cred to me, just like Kiffin was.



Agree I would have thought no one would even consider him until he kind of established himself again as a good cord. I think that Dan Quinn may have been more of the D success he had at UF than him as well.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 5, 2015)

This was from a buddy of mine.  I haven't verified any of the numbers.



Muschamp's National Defense Ranking by Year (while HC or DC)

LSU
2002 - 15
2003 - 1
2004 - 3

AU
2006 - 23
2007 - 6

TEXAS
2008 - 48
2009 - 5
2010 - 5

FLORIDA
2011 - 9
2012 - 6
2013 - 5
2014 - 4

AU
2015 - 92



My first reaction to the Muschamp to USCe discussion was - why would the want him?  After seeing these numbers, I understand.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 5, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> This was from a buddy of mine.  I haven't verified any of the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Our crappy defense this year is not on Champ.  He had very little to work with and the good guys were hurt.   He would have gotten us turned around if he stayed.   Hate to see him go..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Our crappy defense this year is not on Champ.  He had very little to work with and the good guys were hurt.   He would have gotten us turned around if he stayed.   Hate to see him go..



yep


----------



## srb (Dec 6, 2015)

So on this awesome Sunday morning,Did Sc hire slick will Mushchamp ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2015)

srb said:


> So on this awesome Sunday morning,Did Sc hire slick will Mushchamp ??



Sure sounds like it on ESPN.
Last word i heard was Rich Rodriguez turned USCe down and Will was the last name on the list. 
Just don't see this as a good move by South Carolina but it's their problem, not ours.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 6, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2015)

Was UGA his last win as HC?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 6, 2015)

seems like their fans are split over the hire, they wanted smart for sure, then herman, a fair number wanted lincoln riley


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2015)

Muschamp seems to be going after Kurt Roper for his OC. He was his last OC at Florida.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2015)

Be careful what you ask for. One thing he has proven he is a real looser


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 6, 2015)

i saw a gamecock fan poll, you pick muschamp or anyone else, muschamp got 30%


----------



## chadair (Dec 6, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Muschamp seems to be going after Kurt Roper for his OC. He was his last OC at Florida.



I wonder if he truly learned his lesson and will let Roper have full reign of the offense.

Muschamp's defenses were good at Florida. his best was with Dan Quinn as DC. but if your main target at recruiting is ONLY defense, then of course they will look and play well. but it was also his defense who lost to GSU!

he's still a clown in my book and wish him nothing more than the hugest failures possible


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

chadair said:


> I wonder if he truly learned his lesson and will let Roper have full reign of the offense.
> 
> Muschamp's defenses were good at Florida. his best was with Dan Quinn as DC. but if your main target at recruiting is ONLY defense, then of course they will look and play well. but it was also his defense who lost to GSU!
> 
> he's still a clown in my book and wish him nothing more than the hugest failures possible


Change your signature ain't happening


----------



## chadair (Dec 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Change your signature ain't happening



lol. I thought about that after the last post. but there is ALWAYS hope buddy. remember that coach Bama hired who couldn't stay outta the "adult" clubs??


----------



## habersham hammer (Dec 7, 2015)

As a Gamecock fan I am not excited about Boom coming but it is done now so I guess I have to except it and move on.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 7, 2015)

Bahhaaahaaaaah... 

Sorry, could not resist... 

Roll Tide!


----------



## habersham hammer (Dec 7, 2015)

Marlin, Bama is a beast I will not deny that. The ones that get me are those that are riding the Kirby train and blasting Muschamp. I have just one question for those people. 

How many games has Kirby Smart won as a head coach?

Let me answer that for you. Could it be "0"


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 7, 2015)

habersham hammer said:


> As a Gamecock fan I am not excited about Boom coming but it is done now so I guess I have to except it and move on.



That would be my attitude, too. Defense and kicking wins games so you may be trending upwards. Plus you don't pick a coach now and recruiting goes further sideways.


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Dec 7, 2015)

*Coach Bomb*

I am amazed after Muschump's complete meltdown on the sideline any jobs were offered much less a head coaching position in the SEC. That was not a picture of a stable person. IMHO that was his downfall at UF inability to control his emotions and expect kids to and the suggestion of Roper as OC?? USCe is going to be even harder with Dabo at Clemson. Thus continues the perpetual recycling of coaches.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> If Kirby wants Pruitt I think he'll stay. May even make it a condition for taking the job. Sounds like GA needs to find a new AD while there making changes



I've hear that McGarity first made getting rid of Pruitt a condition to Kirby and Kirby bucked him.  Kirby said if you want to be coach, you be coach, but if I am to be coach, I will hire who I want.  McGarity folded like a cheap suit ... two days later.

I don't care if Pruitt is a drama mama, the boy can coach defense.  I think he needs to stay, but I know one thing, if he stays or goes, it will be just Kirby's decision. 

As for Muschamp, I'm surprised he was hard up that he took the chicken job.  That is a hard place to win in.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 7, 2015)

habersham hammer said:


> Marlin, Bama is a beast I will not deny that. The ones that get me are those that are riding the Kirby train and blasting Muschamp. I have just one question for those people.
> 
> How many games has Kirby Smart won as a head coach?
> 
> Let me answer that for you. Could it be "0"



HAHA dont confuse the uga fans here with facts! Smart is the be all end all!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> HAHA dont confuse the uga fans here with facts! Smart is the be all end all!



Son ... I say Son ... you wouldn't know a fact if it slapped you upside your volsux head.  Don't you have some volsux cheering to do in Knoxville!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Son ... I say Son ... you wouldn't know a fact if it slapped you upside your volsux head.  Don't you have some volsux cheering to do in Knoxville!



He's just upset UGA got who they wanted and the Vols had to go with their 3rd choice in Butch!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

habersham hammer said:


> Marlin, Bama is a beast I will not deny that. The ones that get me are those that are riding the Kirby train and blasting Muschamp. I have just one question for those people.
> 
> How many games has Kirby Smart won as a head coach?
> 
> Let me answer that for you. Could it be "0"



You usually are pretty reasonable with your post. Boom will fail in SC. Spurrier sold himself while he was there and put y'all on the map until it didn't work anymore. This is not a dig I swear but Muschamp can't sit in a kids living room and sell himself and there isn't anything to sell as far conf champion, Nc etc for SC. Then theirs ole Dabo at Clemson taking any kid he wants in SC so no we didn't want Boom even as a cord. Kirby will be just fine...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You usually are pretty reasonable with your post. Boom will fail in SC. Spurrier sold himself while he was there and put y'all on the map until it didn't work anymore. This is not a dig I swear but Muschamp can't sit in a kids living room and sell himself and there isn't anything to sell as far conf champion, Nc etc for SC. Then theirs ole Dabo at Clemson taking any kid he wants in SC so no we didn't want Boom even as a cord. Kirby will be just fine...



This!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 7, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Son ... I say Son ... you wouldn't know a fact if it slapped you upside your volsux head.  Don't you have some volsux cheering to do in Knoxville!



What he said is true though..why are uga fans all over the muchamp hire when hes actually won and managed a football team before..yet all giddy about a guy whos not done either? Can you answer that without trolling about 10rc bec im not trolling about uga just a simple question.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> What he said is true though..why are uga fans all over the muchamp hire when hes actually won and managed a football team before..yet all giddy about a guy whos not done either? Can you answer that without trolling about 10rc bec im not trolling about uga just a simple question.



So Mark Richt won games as a HC before coming to UGA?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So Mark Richt won games as a HC before coming to UGA?



We aint talkin 15 years ago talkin today. All i know is plenty of my friends are running their mouths bout how carolina will be a gutter fire now with muschamp but are acting like smart is the second coming. One has head coaching experience one does not. Makes no sense how yall think lol.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> We aint talkin 15 years ago talkin today. All i know is plenty of my friends are running their mouths bout how carolina will be a gutter fire now with muschamp but are acting like smart is the second coming. One has head coaching experience one does not. Makes no sense how yall think lol.



Ok....... Constructive question here.... Boom's record as a HC is good?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> We aint talkin 15 years ago talkin today. All i know is plenty of my friends are running their mouths bout how carolina will be a gutter fire now with muschamp but are acting like smart is the second coming. One has head coaching experience one does not. Makes no sense how yall think lol.



One was mentored by the best coach in college football and one was not!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Ok....... Constructive question here.... Boom's record as a HC is good?



No its not the best but again its better than smarts record isnt it? Yall dont know if hes gonna pan out. Will was once considered best d cord in the game himself. So I just dont get the criticism is all.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Here's another reason to like Boom.....

http://www.al.com/auburnfootball/index.ssf/2015/12/mother_of_nations_no_1_recruit.html


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 7, 2015)

Ive never held a coach at fault for taking a couple more million more for a job. Honestly these recruits prolly get lied to ALOT and smart prolly has done it ALOT at bama..what with their over signing. Im sure smart has told a kid he was who he wanted and bec of the oversigning they had to drop him. Part of the game.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 7, 2015)

Heres another example that just happened yesterday..jones pulled a scolly offer to a kid thats been comitted to us since april. Hes a three star guy but still. Pulled it to make way for better talent. Is that wrong? Sure to me that stinks for the kid but its also buisness.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Heres another example that just happened yesterday..jones pulled a scolly offer to a kid thats been comitted to us since april. Hes a three star guy but still. Pulled it to make way for better talent. Is that wrong? Sure to me that stinks for the kid but its also buisness.



Sounds like he couldn't coach the kid up and this was a sign of desperation..


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ive never held a coach at fault for taking a couple more million more for a job. Honestly these recruits prolly get lied to ALOT and smart prolly has done it ALOT at bama..what with their over signing. Im sure smart has told a kid he was who he wanted and bec of the oversigning they had to drop him. Part of the game.





toyota4x4h said:


> Heres another example that just happened yesterday..jones pulled a scolly offer to a kid thats been comitted to us since april. Hes a three star guy but still. Pulled it to make way for better talent. Is that wrong? Sure to me that stinks for the kid but its also buisness.



Smart didn't have to lie to recruit against UGA. It was black and white. If Richt hadn't been so well liked UGa would have been in a tail spin to no where 5 years ago. Now Boom has told some whoppers about UGA when he was UF and Aubarn the first time. Smart and all of them including Richt have told one or two.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ive never held a coach at fault for taking a couple more million more for a job. Honestly these recruits prolly get lied to ALOT and smart prolly has done it ALOT at bama..what with their over signing. Im sure smart has told a kid he was who he wanted and bec of the oversigning they had to drop him. Part of the game.



"a lot" is two words, not one.

Say "Yes" to spelling and capitalization rules coaching.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> "a lot" is two words, not one.
> 
> Say "Yes" to spelling and capitalization rules coaching.



Take notes guys this is what ppl say on a FORUM when they have nothing better to say. I could care less how my spelling is on here im typing on my phone in the middle of work not in a college writing class!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like he couldn't coach the kid up and this was a sign of desperation..



My cousin who works in the athletic dept..hes nothing special just works there..says he heard this weekend it was to make room from Mecole and a few other big names. We will see.


----------



## Scott G (Dec 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> One was mentored by the best coach in college football and one was not!



That same "one" has tried once already and failed miserably. Atleast Kirby has the mystique of the unknown. Muschamp has already proven he sucks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Scott G said:


> That same "one" has tried once already and failed miserably. Atleast Kirby has the mystique of the unknown. Muschamp has already proven he sucks.



Glad to have Kirby back in the Red & Black! He's bringing the "Process" he's mentored Saban on to UGA!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2015)

habersham hammer said:


> Marlin, Bama is a beast I will not deny that. The ones that get me are those that are riding the Kirby train and blasting Muschamp. I have just one question for those people.
> 
> How many games has Kirby Smart won as a head coach?
> 
> Let me answer that for you. Could it be "0"



How would we have ever guessed that a coach that has never been head coach has not won any games.  If you want to use that then you must also include they have never lost a game either.


----------



## Scott G (Dec 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Take notes guys this is what ppl say on a FORUM when they have nothing better to say.



As apposed to editing "Kirby" to "Korby" or posting more smileys than comprehensible thoughts.....like you?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2015)

chadair said:


> I wonder if he truly learned his lesson and will let Roper have full reign of the offense.
> 
> Muschamp's defenses were good at Florida. his best was with Dan Quinn as DC. but if your main target at recruiting is ONLY defense, then of course they will look and play well. but it was also his defense who lost to GSU!
> 
> he's still a clown in my book and wish him nothing more than the hugest failures possible



What I read actually mentioned exactly that. It did say he would move away from his ball control mentality and allow Roper some free reign..
Still hope he busts a blood vessel on TV.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

bullgator said:


> What I read actually mentioned exactly that. It did say he would move away from his ball control mentality and allow Roper some free reign..
> Still hope he busts a blood vessel on TV.



Don't worry he will not be successful over there.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2015)

USCe just seems like a hard place to win.. especially on a consistent basis


----------



## chadair (Dec 7, 2015)

bullgator said:


> What I read actually mentioned exactly that. It did say he would move away from his ball control mentality and allow Roper some free reign..
> Still hope he busts a blood vessel on TV.


and that's exactly what he told UF when brought Roper on. and he may do so for a while. but if his defense has to go right back on the field because they scored too fast, or too many 3 and outs, let's see how long it takes him to stick his head in the meeting room


----------



## habersham hammer (Dec 7, 2015)

Whether Muschamp does any good or not, he will get a heavy dose of sandstorm. I don't care who you are that is something to see when they get that stadium rocking.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

Ran across this today....


----------



## Scott G (Dec 9, 2015)

Now that's funny!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2015)

Scott G said:


> Now that's funny!



And accurate.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Glad to have Kirby back in the Red & Black! He's bringing the "Process" he's mentored Saban on to UGA!



So, he's bringing all the things that y'all have cried is wrong with cfb with him.

Your hypocrisy is showing.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> So, he's bringing all the things that y'all have cried is wrong with cfb with him.
> 
> Your hypocrisy is showing.



yep. gonna be fun pointing this out to them


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. gonna be fun pointing this out to them



The process author is in Athens now. Seems like staff meetings in T town were not always run by the little guy..... More to come on this.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. gonna be fun pointing this out to them



Yep, if Kirby is bringing the process with him (btw Jimbo brought it with him, but I guess Saban kept a little of it), then he is a liar.  How many times did Kirby say he was gonna do things "The Georgia Way"?  "The Georgia Way" and the process can't coexist.

Which is it UGA fans?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 9, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The process author is in Athens now. Seems like staff meetings in T town were not always run by the little guy..... More to come on this.



Jimbo learned the process from Saban.  Was Kirby on staff at LSU?


----------



## Scott G (Dec 9, 2015)

Exactly how torn up are you guys over the Kirby defection? And don't say you aren't, because this thread USED to be about Muschamp


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 9, 2015)

Scott G said:


> Exactly how torn up are you guys over the Kirby defection? And don't say you aren't, because this thread USED to be about Muschamp



I can honestly say I'm not torn up about it at all.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 9, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, if Kirby is bringing the process with him (btw Jimbo brought it with him, but I guess Saban kept a little of it), then he is a liar.  How many times did Kirby say he was gonna do things "The Georgia Way"?  "The Georgia Way" and the process can't coexist.
> 
> Which is it UGA fans?



In what ways are they mutually exclusive?  I have some ideas, but I would be interested in the opinion of others.

You may be right - UGA fans may be in a bit of a pickle on this.  We want Alabama results without some of the Alabama tactics.  My hope is that, to a certain degree, "The Process" and "The Georgia Way" can be syncretized, and I think Kirby is just the man to do it.  At the end of the day, "The Process" must conform to "The Georgia Way."  If it happens the other way around, I will be disappointed.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2015)

I keep hearing saban has full reign at bama and that the powers that be at uga have never given that to richt..is that true? Is that the diff between the bama way and georgia way?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, if Kirby is bringing the process with him (btw Jimbo brought it with him, but I guess Saban kept a little of it), then he is a liar.  How many times did Kirby say he was gonna do things "The Georgia Way"?  "The Georgia Way" and the process can't coexist.
> 
> Which is it UGA fans?



It's the (new) Georgia Way = "Saban's Way".


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Take notes guys this is what ppl say on a FORUM when they have nothing better to say. I could care less how my spelling is on here im typing on my phone in the middle of work not in a college writing class!



Typical slothful 10rc attitude but volsux fans aren't exactly known for their towering intellect anyway.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Typical slothful 10rc attitude but volsux fans aren't exactly known for their towering intellect anyway.



For an admin this is very classy. If I was a uga fan my phone could autocorrect all day and nobody cares..actually I doubt anyone cares it does now cept you.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 9, 2015)

http://onlineathens.com/breaking-new...nt-kirby-smart


McGarity said changes to ethics or rules compliance won’t budge, but added: “We have to make sure we’re supporting him 100 percent.”


----------



## Scott G (Dec 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I keep hearing saban has full reign at bama and that the powers that be at uga have never given that to richt..is that true? Is that the diff between the bama way and georgia way?



Rumors I have read agrees. As far back as Richt no longer being allwed to call plays, so ADGM made Bobo the OC. And as recent as Schottenheimer was ADGM's decision and ADGM backed Schotty when he wanted Lambert.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I keep hearing saban has full reign at bama and that the powers that be at uga have never given that to richt..is that true? Is that the diff between the bama way and georgia way?



Richt was not in full control at uGA. 

He will be hands on at UM I assure you that and from what I know has FULL control. 

UM will be paying WAY more for assistants than they ever have because Richt made it happen before signing.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2015)

I dont know for sure if Jones has full control at 10rc but I do know the AD doesnt make calls for him based on coaches and stuff like that. I agree with some ppl I hear that say thats why saban does so good..he gets a school to give him control up front or he wont coach. Maybe the AD at uga can loosen up a bit and let smart win it.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> For an admin this is very classy. If I was a uga fan my phone could autocorrect all day and nobody cares..actually I doubt anyone cares it does now cept you.



I've nailed lots of UGA fans on exactly the same thing. As many times as you are in the PF you should know that because you should have seen me doing it numerous times.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Richt was not in full control at uGA.
> 
> He will be hands on at UM I assure you that and from what I know has FULL control.
> 
> UM will be paying WAY more for assistants than they ever have because Richt made it happen before signing.



He did say he was looking forward to being more hands on at miami..maybe he told us how uga treated him right then huh?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I've nailed lots of UGA fans on exactly the same thing. As many times as you are in the PF you should know that because you should have seen me doing it numerous times.



I cant handle jet and bigsteve over there for too long or I want to punch something just bec it looks stupid!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I've nailed lots of UGA fans on exactly the same thing. As many times as you are in the PF you should know that because you should have seen me doing it numerous times.



And a certain buckeye fan I've been corrected a time or two. Typing on a phone is no excuse. I do it all the time


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 9, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Richt was not in full control at uGA.
> 
> He will be hands on at UM I assure you that and from what I know has FULL control.
> 
> UM will be paying WAY more for assistants than they ever have because Richt made it happen before signing.



I think he'll have the 'canes back in the mix pretty quick. May turn out to be a good thing for both teams


----------



## Throwback (Dec 9, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I think he'll have the 'canes back in the mix pretty quick. May turn out to be a good thing for both teams



Wonder if the canes will get all in their opponents faces when they go on the field


----------



## bullgator (Dec 9, 2015)

They did it before Richt......they call it swag


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2015)

bullgator said:


> They did it before Richt......they call it swag



At UGA it's swag. At UM it's just thugs being thugs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> And a certain buckeye fan I've been corrected a time or two. Typing on a phone is no excuse. I do it all the time



personal readers and phone typists must be expensive.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> At UGA it's swag. At UM it's just thugs being thugs.



Welcome to my world.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 10, 2015)

elfiii said:


> At UGA it's swag. At UM it's just thugs being thugs.



At UGA it's a prelude to the Dawgs getting their butts whooped.


----------

